# Is this legal in BJJ?



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Would this be a legal submission technique in BJJ?

http://www.catchwrestle.com/pictures/historical_pictures/pages/legscissors_jpg.htm


----------



## ace (Sep 16, 2004)

It's an Armbar I have Used this in Practising 
With BJJ Guy's (I am Not 1)


They Had No objections to it I dout it would not Be Legal
for a Tournament unless You were Trying to turn
The Sissor section to a Neck Crank.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 19, 2004)

The second one would probably be illegal depnding on the organization in BJJ.  Most of them would have that as illegal because of the neck crank but is ok in submission wrestling MMA and so forth.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 30, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> The second one would probably be illegal depnding on the organization in BJJ. Most of them would have that as illegal because of the neck crank but is ok in submission wrestling MMA and so forth.


How does BJJ feel about chokes working on the back on the neck?  Do they consider them to be in the 'crank' category.


----------



## gusano (Oct 1, 2004)

The first one looks like a wrist lock, which would not be legal in BJJ tournament. The second is a version of the "crucifix", or "Jesus Christ", which is a hyperflexion of the neck and also illegal in BJJ tournament.


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, Thank-you for the pictures. It may be illegal in tournments,but not the streets! Jesus christ....is for the bad people,to make them good....aloha


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Apr 1, 2005)

The first rule in Jujitsu:

There are no rules. Competition doesnt mean jack on the streets. Its fun, sometimes painful, but rules take away most of the arts effectiveness, regardless of the flavor of Martial Art.

Jujitsu has physical/anatomical principals that make its various techniques work, but I dont have any rules.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 2, 2005)

The technique actually places extreme pain on the shoulder muscles. once the lock is in place, the user straightens out his legs, and cause a sharp pain in various spots.


KE


----------

